# 91 Max rear discs?



## 1badredbird (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey all, wassup? I haven't got my ride yet, I just wanted to ask, Does a 91 Maxima SE come with 4 wheel disc brakes? What is the wheel lug pattern? I'm pretty sure, and do hope that there are 5 lugs per wheel!
Thanks-'bird


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

SEs have 4 wheel discs, yes. so do GXEs with ABS.
lug pattern is 5x 114.3


----------

